# أحلام الحب ... !



## Twin (8 سبتمبر 2010)

كم أخشي علي قلبي من جرح جديد .... ويكون بيد من أعتبرها الأن حبيبة
فخوفي يوماً بعد يوم بداخلي يذيد .... ويقابله عشقاً لها يجذبني لدنياها الغريبة​

أحلم نعم أنا أحلم معها وحدي .... وأنطلق بخيالي للأفاق البعيدة
وأنمق ذاتي وأهندم نفسي .... وأرسم لها بتنهداتي دنيا جميلة​ 
انظرها أمامي في كل حين .... وكأنها ملاك قرر أن يأثرني بعيناه
يداعبني يشاغلي بين الحين والحين .... وكثيراً يجالسني ويسامرني بهواه​ 
ولكني عندما أنتفض لأحاجج واقعي .... أراي نفسي مخدوع وموهوم
فالكل بين متاريس الحب شبة ميت .... وعاجلاً أم أجلاً فالحياة له لن تدوم​ 
وكوني أنا منهم كباقي البشر .... فويل لي من هذا المصير 
وويل لقلبي الذائب المحتضر .... من عذاب الحب المرير​ 
أحب نعم أحببت .... أعشق بالفعل عشقت ........ فأنا إنسان 
وكتب عليا هذا المصير ...... لأنني أحتاج لهذا الحنان​ 
أحتاج قلب يذوب قلبي به ... وأحتاج لحب يكلل جبيني
وعشقاً يناجيني وبأسراره يخطفني وبأحضانه يخبأني​ 
ولكن يا ويلتي 
فأنا أدرك مصيري ونهايتي 
ومع ذلك أرنوا لها بإرادتي 
وكل هذا بسبب الحب والحب هذا هو الموت البطيئ​ 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*هذا الموضوع ليس هو الا خواطر كاتب *​​​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلمات اكثر من رااااائعة توين *
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_*كلام روعه جدااا
تسلم ايديك تووين
وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

عباراتك..

 كانت اكثر من باهرة..

بل   ساحرة..

عزفت على وتر الحب ..

حروف..

 غاية في الجمال..

كلمات..

 اشرقت منها شمس املٍ..

انما........

مملؤ بالخوف واللوعة ..

والاسى..

فلكَ اقول..

اخي توين ..

هههههههههه..

 شر لا بد منه ..

فما بالك متردد....

واقتدي بنصيحة الذي قال..
ههههههههههههههههههه..

العدو من امامكم ..

والبحر من ورائكم ..

هههههههههههه..

فالى ؟؟؟..

الهجوووووووم..

اخي توين..

تحيتي واحترامي لك..


ولما دونته هنا..

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## Nemo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

أحب نعم أحب .... أعشق بالفعل عشقت ........ فأنا إنسان 
وكتب عليا هذا المصير ...... لأنني أحتاج لهذا الحنان​ 
أحتاج قلب يذوب قلبي به ... وأحتاج لحب يكلل جبيني
وعشقاً يناجيني وبأسراره يخطفني وبأحضانه يخبأني​ 



كلمات أكثر من رااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى موهبتك توين
ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## Nemo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> واقتدي بنصيحة الذي قال..
> ههههههههههههههههههه..
> 
> العدو من امامكم ..
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههه تحفة
ايه دا يا كليموووو ردك حلو أوى فعلا شر لابد منه


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> أحب نعم أحب .... أعشق بالفعل عشقت ........ فأنا إنسان
> وكتب عليا هذا المصير ...... لأنني أحتاج لهذا الحنان



كلمات جمييلة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه تحفة
> ايه دا يا كليموووو ردك حلو أوى فعلا شر لابد منه



جميل يا نيمو

انك فهمتِ المقصود..

احييكِ..


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *كلمات اكثر من رااااائعة توين *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة*​


 
*وشكراً يا مانا مانا علي مرورك الجميل *​


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*كلام روعه جدااا​*_
> _*تسلم ايديك تووين*_
> 
> _*وربنا يباركك*_​


 
*ويسلملي مرورك *
*بس أوعي تأسلميلي *
*ويالا بقي بوسة أه حظك حلو :t4:*​


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ولكن يا ويلتي 
فأنا أدرك مصيري ونهايتي 
ومع ذلك أرنوا لها بإرادتي 
وكل هذا بسبب الحب والحب هذا هو الموت البطيئ

كلام بجد فوق الرائع 
احساس مرهف جدا 
ربنا يسعدك بالبنت اللى تسمع كل الكلام الجميل دا 
بجد نفسى اتعلم اكتب شعر رائع زيك 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> عباراتك..
> 
> كانت اكثر من باهرة..
> 
> ...


 
*والله أنا لما بشوف ردك علي موضوعي بتعب نفسياً*
*يعم أنا فين وأنت فين *
*أنا سلمت :giveup:*

*دائماً تتحفني بردودك .... وبمحبتك بالأكثر التي تبني*
*وكلما قرأتها يأثرني شعورك .... بكل كلمة فأنت من قلبك تجني*

*معك أنا أتوه بين السطور .... وكلما أنتبهت أغرق ببحور الخيال*
*فخلف الكلمات ينبثق النور .... وبداخلها كل حلم جميل يحيا ولا يزال*

*شكراً يا كليمو علي كل حرف تكتبه في موضوع لي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الغربة تعمل أكتر من كده برضه:fun_lol:
ههههههه
جميل كالعادة ياتوين 
بفكر أحسدك :gy0000:
ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا شاعرنا 
واللى أداك يدينا بقى :smile02​


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> كلمات أكثر من رااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفى موهبتك توين
> ومنتظرين المزيد



*شكراً حبيبي نيمو علي مرورك الجميل *
*وبأذن المسيح هناك المذيد أنا أتمني ذلك *
*أنا هكمل وهكتب الي أن أموت *

*بس بقولك في القديم موجود ههههههه *
*في موضوعي أجمل ما كتبت بهذا المنتدي في قسم الكتابات مثبت*​


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


>


 
*ويبارك مرورك الرقيق حبيبي*
*الله معك*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> فالكل بين متاريس الحب شبة ميت .... وعاجلاً أم أجلاً فالحياة له لن تدوم​



بلعكس يا توين حياتنا زى لوحة ابيض واسود لحد ما بيجى عليكى الحب يلونها بالوان الطبيعة الخلابة يهل بطلعة قوس قزح ورد فعله على داواخلنا بينعشها ويجددها ويضفى عليها جمال يفتح شبابيك القلب وببان المشاعر المتحجرة 
نار الحب ولا جنة الوحدة ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كلمات اكثر من رااااااااائعة
شكراً لك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل يا توين

تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روووووووعه يا توين 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مين دي بقى ؟ :t31:


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

redemption قال:


> مين دي بقى ؟ :t31:


 
هى دى الخلاصة يله يا توتا قلنا بقى


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2010)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مين دي بقى ؟ :t31:


 



Apsoti قال:


> هى دى الخلاصة يله يا توتا قلنا بقى


 
*هههههههههه*
*يادي الفضول ..... أه من الأصدقاء :hlp:*

*بصراحة هي واحدة بنت :t30:*​


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كلمات جمييلة
> ميرسى ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*والجميل هو مرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> كلام بجد فوق الرائع
> احساس مرهف جدا
> ربنا يسعدك بالبنت اللى تسمع كل الكلام الجميل دا
> بجد نفسى اتعلم اكتب شعر رائع زيك
> ربنا يباركك ​


*أمين يا باشا*
*وربنا يديكي وتكتبي أحسن مني *
*بس أبقي أفتكريني وأدعيلي :t31:*
*ربنا معاكي ويدبر حياتك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بذمتك دى احلام ؟
خدها نصيحه من صحبك
دوس وسيبها على الله


----------



## النور الجديد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> كم أخشي علي قلبي من جرح جديد .... ويكون بيد من أعتبرها الأن حبيبة​
> 
> فخوفي يوماً بعد يوم بداخلي يذيد .... ويقابله عشقاً لها يجذبني لدنياها الغريبة​
> أحلم نعم أنا أحلم معها وحدي .... وأنطلق بخيالي للأفاق البعيدة
> ...


 
تـــــــويـــــــن انت شاعر الحب والقلوب وداه لقبك
بصراحة كلامات رائعة احساس مرهف وجميل جداااااااا
اخدتني في عالم الغرام جعلتني اسيرة في الحب والهيام
حبست انفاسي وقلت لن احب ....
لن أعشق.... 
ولكن قلبي لا يستطيع التوقف عن النبض اي الحب
يلا هذا الحب فنحن لا نستطيع العيش من دونه​ 
الحب هو اجمل شيء في الوجود وشر لا بد منه صح يا رجاله
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تستاهل احلى تقييم​ 
الرب يبارك موهبتك ومجهودك
ونحن ننتظر كل ما هو جديد ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *يادي الفضول ..... أه من الأصدقاء :hlp:*
> 
> *بصراحة هي واحدة بنت :t30:*​



*يا راجل ؟! .. قول كلام غير ده !!*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مين بقى ؟:love45:I


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال توين*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> الغربة تعمل أكتر من كده برضه:fun_lol:​
> ههههههه
> جميل كالعادة ياتوين
> بفكر أحسدك :gy0000:
> ...


 
*ياسسسسسسس*
*تحسديني علي أيه ياختي *
*علي الغربة والا علي الوحده والا علي الأرق والقلق *
*ينهار أسود .... قالوا اللقمة في إيد الغريب والوحيد والتعبان شكلها حلو *

*يالا ربنا يسعدك وما يوريكي يوم غربه واحد *
*الا كل يوم سبت بعد جوازك طبعاً *
*وأنتي كده قعده لوحدك في البيت وجيلك قلق غريب كده ومش عرفه تطبخي  ومفيش نت والمية مقطوعه والنور كمان*

*شكراً يا مرمر علي مرورك*​


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> بلعكس يا توين حياتنا زى لوحة ابيض واسود لحد ما بيجى عليكى الحب يلونها بالوان الطبيعة الخلابة يهل بطلعة قوس قزح ورد فعله على داواخلنا بينعشها ويجددها ويضفى عليها جمال يفتح شبابيك القلب وببان المشاعر المتحجرة
> نار الحب ولا جنة الوحدة ​


*ههههههههههههه*
*لا في كتير من الأوقات الأبيض والأسود ليه رونق وشيك :smile02*

*ربنا يسعدك يا بنتي وتفضل أيامك أللوان كده مزهزه *

*شكراً يا ميرنا باشا*​


----------



## Twin (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلمات اكثر من رااااااااائعة
> 
> شكراً لك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*شكراً يا عراقية علي مرورك الجميل ....*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Twin (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل يا توين
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 
*شكراً يا روزي علي مرورك .....*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Twin (20 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا توين
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى ليك
> ...


 
*ياسلام ... كوكو مان هنا *
*منور يا حاج وشكراً علي مرورك*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Twin (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بذمتك دى احلام ؟
> خدها نصيحه من صحبك
> دوس وسيبها على الله


*تصور شكلي هقتنع بكلامك وهدوس هههههههههه*

*يالا علي بركة الله *
*وعلي رأي المثل تروح يمين تروح شمال الموت يا بني واحد :smile02*

*شكراً يا بطل*
*وشكلنا سوا في الهوا ومن غير طيارة هههههه*​


----------



## Nemo (15 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> لأنني أحتاج لهذا الحنان​
> 
> حلو أوى الجملة دى
> 
> ...



كلمات رااااااااائعة يا ريت كلنا نعيشها
رائع جدا امير
الرب يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

رووووووووووووعة واحلى تقيم


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2011)

*ايش هذا انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده 

الموضوع مرة حلو , كلمات حلوة توين ,موهبتك حلوة 
*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

النور الجديد قال:


> تـــــــويـــــــن انت شاعر الحب والقلوب وداه لقبك
> 
> بصراحة كلامات رائعة احساس مرهف وجميل جداااااااا
> اخدتني في عالم الغرام جعلتني اسيرة في الحب والهيام
> ...


 
*بصراحة الحب زي ما قلت هو الموت البطئ ..... *
*ولكن الكل يعشق هذا الموت *
*فالكل بدون الحب هم قلوب محجرة لا تشعر ولا تقوي علي الحياة*

*شكراً علي مرورك الجميل يا نور المنتدي *
*وبجد مفتقدين وجودك ..... أنا مش بشوفك كتير غير في موضوع أكتب أيه وبس *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *يا راجل ؟! .. قول كلام غير ده !!*



*أزاي طيب ..... :new6:*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مين بقى ؟:love45:I


*بصراحة ....*
*الموضوع ده كان مجرد تخيل ومشاعر كاتب .... *
*ويبقي الحال كما هو عليه*
*:download:*
*أعزب وأعوووووووووووووول .... ومازال البحث مستمر*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال توين*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*​


* ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك الجميل ..... ربنا يديكي الصحة :thnk0001:*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 يوليو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بلعكس يا توين حياتنا زى لوحة ابيض واسود لحد ما بيجى عليكى الحب يلونها بالوان الطبيعة الخلابة يهل بطلعة قوس قزح ورد فعله على داواخلنا بينعشها ويجددها ويضفى عليها جمال يفتح شبابيك القلب وببان المشاعر المتحجرة
> نار الحب ولا جنة الوحدة ​


لاااااااااااااااا كنت غبية والان افقت نار الوحدة ولا جنت الحب :t13:


----------



## Twin (31 يوليو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لاااااااااااااااا كنت غبية والان افقت نار الوحدة ولا جنت الحب :t13:


*ما أحنا قلنا كدة ..... قبل كدة .... قلتلنا أخرجوا من البلد :t26:*​


----------



## Twin (31 يوليو 2011)

Nemo قال:


> كلمات رااااااااائعة يا ريت كلنا نعيشها
> رائع جدا امير
> الرب يباركك


 
*ياريت يا نيمو *​


----------

